# Kayelle's Crepes Ensenada



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

I've used this recipe for years, and it's a family favorite, great for special occasions.  You may use traditional crepes, but it's equally good using flour tortillas to save time.  The cheese sauce is just delicious and it makes more than you will need.  It's wonderful to use later for vegetables.
Cheese sauce....
1/4 lb butter
1/2 cup flour
1 quart whole milk
3/4 lb cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 tes. dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp white pepper

Melt butter in a sauce pan, and blend in flour.  Add milk, shredded cheese, mustard, salt and pepper.
Cook stir constantly bringing to a bubble for about 2 minutes.
Set aside to make the 
Crepes..
12 thin slices of good deli ham
12 flour tortillas or crepes
1 lb of Monterrey Jack cheese, cut into 1/2" sticks
1 can of green whole chili's pulled to 1/4" strips
Paprika

Pour enough cheese sauce in a 9x13 pan to cover bottom about an inch.

Place one slice ham on each tortilla and top with cheese stick and chili.  Roll, and place seam side down, slightly separated into the pan.  Pour cheese sauce over the top, and sprinkle with paprika.
Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 7, 2011)

..another delicious sounding recipe from you.
And I just happen to have all the ingredients
on hand...well not literally on my hand. 
Okay, I'm makin' it! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words MA.  I think you'll really like this dish......it's rich and wonderful.  I did them in individual casseroles (love those things) for a ladies luncheon a few weeks ago.....they were a huge hit.  Wish you had been there........you would fit right in with these fun gals.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

Those sound really good. That's a lot of cheese


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep TL, it's definitely for cheese lovers. 
The left over cheese sauce is great to use in Mac N Cheese too. I like it with bacon........now there's a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

How many servings is that?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> ..another delicious sounding recipe from you.
> And I just happen to have all the ingredients
> on hand...well not literally on my hand.
> Okay, I'm makin' it! Thanks for the recipe



There she goes again, making me drool.   Well, I anticapated this, and armed myself with a drool rag.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks yummy!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks ladies

TL, it served six ladies with two in each casserole.  However we all know that wouldn't be enough for any six men I know.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> TL, it served six ladies with two in each casserole.  However we all know that wouldn't be enough for any six men I know.



That is the perfect description of how much. It would be enough for me and DH twice.

I keep reading that as two ladies in each casserole


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I've used this recipe for years, and it's a family favorite, great for special occasions. You may use traditional crepes, but it's equally good using flour tortillas to save time. The cheese sauce is just delicious and it makes more than you will need. It's wonderful to use later for vegetables.


 
Copied and pasted, filling out grocery list...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> ..another delicious sounding recipe from you.
> And I just happen to have all the ingredients
> on hand...well not literally on my hand.
> Okay, I'm makin' it! Thanks for the recipe



Isn't she good at that?  I've drooled on my keyboard many a time.  I now make sure I have a drool rag handy before I sign on.

By the time I read your post, MA, I had copied, pasted, enlarged and changed the font, and printed it out.''

You're so inspiring, KL.


----------

